# 1st Ivf cycle, day 11 of Burselin and no period- scared!!



## brand new baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
This is my first post. I wondered if you could help, I'm really worried. I haven't had any bleeding and I'm on day 11 of Burselin, I started it on day 21 of my cycle. I'm really regular on day 28 usually. Does this mean there is something wrong? I've to go for my baseline on Monday. Thanks.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi brand new baby,
Welcome to FF , Buserelin can delay your period it did mine by 3 days and I was normally a regular 28/29 day cycler and like you I started on day 21, I too like you was worried so posted on here and was told it could be delayed by up to 10 days!!!  Give your clinic a ring tomorrow just to see what they say as they will prob put your mind at rest and in the mean time put your best white pants on and clean bed sheets, that should see your period turn up 

Good luck with your treatment and I hope it turns up soon x x x


----------



## brand new baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Just a girl,
Thanks for taking the time to answer my post, I will give my clinic a ring in the morning. We've been trying for three years now, it seems ironic that things might be delayed! I will also get my white pants looked out!!!  Congratulations on your pregnancy!!! and thanks again for the reassurance x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

No worries, I remember being exactly the same - so imaptient and just desperate to get to the next stage from the one I was on!  There is loads of great threads on here and I'm sure one of the mods will be along soon to give you lots of useful links, you will soon be addicted to the site (if not already! ) it really kept me sane leading up to my treatment and all through out it


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

brand new baby!

Wishing you a warm welcome to FF, you've come to a fab place for mutual support, advice, laughter and friendship. FF has kept me sane at times, well almost , need to warn you though it is highly addictive .

Lots of girls do have delayed periods when on Buserelin, I did infact ! You just have to make sure that she has arrived before Monday for your scan . If it hasn't it just means that they will keep you dr longer.  hurry up .

What treatment are you having? I can send you links to the boards relevant to you.

In the meantime, I'm going to provide you with some links that will help you navigate around the site and put you in touch with other members currently cycling ;

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~
CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies -CLICK HERE

Great newbie chat night, every Wednesday at 8pm
CLICK HERE

A great area to get the lowdown on local clinics and meet others in your area
Locations
CLICK HERE

That should keep you busy for a while, however don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0]CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Louj


----------



## brand new baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Louj,
Thanks so much for your big welcome and its good to know I'm not on my own with the late period. We are having our first IVF treatment. I am also drinking pineapple juice, taking conception vitamins and omega 3's and having acupuncture and acupressure massages once a week, oh and yoga too. I would welcome any tips about what else I could be doing.
Kind Regards and Thanks
brand new baby x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Your welcome hon!

The pineapple juice should be the 'Not from Concentrate' variety, Tesco's actually sell this with it stamped on in big black letters  .  Think they may have got wind of all us IF girls doing tx.  Brazil Nuts are also good for the selenium, you only need a handful a day, PJ contains selenium too, it's supposed to aid implantation.  Protein is really important you should aim for about 60 mg a day, an averaged size chicken breast contains about 40, so not as daunting as it sounds, yoghurt, muesli, fillet steak (VG) are also good sources, eggs are protein but don't equate to that much on their own.  I googled it and was able to find a chart where it listed which each item and quantity may have.

Hot water bottles, when you start stimming help blood flow down to help your follies grow, being horizontal on the sofa (particularly like that one   again helps blood flow.

Has AF arrived yet, hope she is on the way soon if not          .

Louj


----------



## brand new baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Louj,
Wow, that's great thanks, loads of great advice! AF has not arrived yet, I was a bit upset this morning after I'd phoned the clinic. They said not to worry but its hard not to. I know stressing won't make it arrive quickly! I can't seem to get the smiley's to work - technology! Hubbies pleased about the fillet steak!!!
Brand new baby x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

AF will be along soon, I know, it is sooo hard not to worry!  Will look out for your news, sure you will be on the way soon.

Tell your DH you can't both afford to eat fillet steak  .  You have treatment, vits, massages and accu tx to pay for  .  DH can have beans on toast    .

Louj


----------



## Mobella (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi brand new baby

my period was late with buserelin too - normally I'm 25 days, went to 28....it will come, and it lasts longer as well, mine was over a week, the nurse said was perfectly normal

this is my first ivf, you are aware of every tiny thing in your body i know

thanks for pineapple juice tip too 
xx


----------



## brand new baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Just wanted to let you know that AF arrived this morning . I've never been so happy to have her!!! I feel much more positive about my baseline scan on Monday now.      Thanks for all your support you really helped me. 
Best Wishes
xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Phew what a relief for you hun , hope your baseline scan goes well on Monday x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi brand new baby!!!!

Welcome to FF!!!

Sorry I have come to your thread a bit late!!  Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for Monday!

Sue


----------



## brand new baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Sue,
Thanks very much, I'm feeling positive about Monday, so fingers crossed, I really appreciate your well wishes.xxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Great news hon, best of luck tomorrow  .

Louj


----------



## brand new baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Just to let you know that I had my scan today. There are no cysts   but the lining of my womb is 5.8mm which is a little thick still . So have to go for another scan on Thursday, they hope to start me stimming on Friday 
Hope you are all well,
BNBxxxxxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi BNB

Great news hon!  Best of luck for starting on Friday        .

Louj


----------

